
CockroachDB 2.1 – Easier Migrations and a 5x Scalability Improvement - nate_stewart
https://www.cockroachlabs.com/blog/cockroachdb-2dot1-release/
======
DLA
Amazing release! Thanks very much for all the hard work on this major effort
and a well-deserved congratulations.

Looking forward: Some trigger support would be nice for 2.x. And, of course, a
blob store and FTS!

